
Announcing K3OS: A Kubernetes Operating System - bithavoc
https://rancher.com/blog/2019/announcing-k3os-kubernetes-operating-system
======
ComSubVie
Sounds quite interesting. What's the best way to roll it out on bare metal? Is
it possible to install/boot over PXE?

~~~
darren0
We will update the docs over the next days, but in short yes. It's designed
primarily so that people can build there own images.

